# Finnish Open 2012



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 30, 2012)

Finnish Open will very probably be held on 8-9 December (cannot really be postponed ). 

Events:

3x3, 3 rounds
4x4, 2 rounds
5x5, 2 rounds
2x2, 2 rounds
3BLD, 1 round
OH, 2 rounds
Fewest moves, 1 attempt
Feet, 1 round
Megaminx, 1 round
Pyraminx, 2 rounds
Square-1, 1 round
Clock, 1 round
6x6, 1 round
7x7, 1 round
Magic, 1 round
Master Magic, 1 round

4BLD, 5BLD and Multi are possible, but you may to have skip something like 6x6, 7x7 or FMC to participate.
The competition days will be from 9 am to 9 pm or so.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2012)

I should go.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 8, 2012)

A probable venue has been found, but it's only open 9-18 on Saturday and 12-18 on Sunday, so there may be relatively strict cut-off times, for example:

Best of 2

3x3 1:00
4x4 1:20
5x5 2:20
2x2 0:15
OH 1:00
Mega 2:00
Pyra 0:15
Square-1 0:45
Clock 0:20

Best of 1

Feet 2:30
6x6 4:00
7x7 7:00

Total

3BLD 10:00

And here's a tentative schedule:

9:15-10:20 FMC, Big BLDs, Magics
10:20-10:55 2x2 1/2
10:55-11:55 3x3 1/3
11:55-12:45 OH 1/2
12:45-13:15 Pyra 1/2
13:15-13:45 Break
13:45-14:45 4x4 1/2
14:45-15:10 3BLD
15:10-16:25 5x5 1/2
16:25-17:25 7x7
17:25-17:50 Feet

Sunday

12:10-12:40 3x3 2/3
12:40-13:20 6x6
13:20-13:50 Square-1
13:50-14:10 Clock
14:10-15:10 Mega
15:10-15:30 Break
15:30-15:50 5x5 2/2
15:50-16:05 Pyra 2/2
16:05-16:25 4x4 2/2
16:25-16:40 2x2 2/2
16:40-16:55 OH 2/2
16:55-17:25 3x3 3/3
17:25-17:55 Winners' ceremony


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 19, 2012)

Another venue has been found: Heureka. It is just outside Helsinki and only a few kilometers from the Helsinki-Vantaa airport. The competition days will be from 10 am to 6 pm. Current plan for events and rounds with approximate cut-offs:

3x3, 3 rounds
4x4, 2 rounds (best of 2 <2:00)
5x5, 1 round (best of 2 <3:00)
2x2, 2 rounds
3BLD, 1 round (15 min total for 3 attempts)
OH, 2 rounds (best of 2 <1:15)
Fewest moves, 1 attempt
Feet, 1 round (best of 1 <3:00)
Megaminx, 1 round (best of 2 <2:15)
Pyraminx, 2 rounds
Square-1, 1 round
Clock, 1 round
6x6, 1 round (best of 1 <4:00)
7x7, 1 round (best of 1 <7:00)
Magic, 1 round
Master Magic, 1 round
4BLD and 5BLD possible during Fewest moves


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 25, 2012)

On WCA now: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FinnishOpen2012


----------



## Lanttikasa (Oct 25, 2012)

Aion kyl itte osallistuu! Helvetin hienoo et suomeski vähä kilpailuu


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 25, 2012)

Aion kans osallistua. Kiva päästä taas kisoihin


----------



## Carrot (Oct 25, 2012)

Mursu syö porkkanan


----------

